# [DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Invalid Instance()).]Ungültige Verbindung.



## DrMueller (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute mal wieder
Ein übles Problem habe ich hier: Irgendwie scheint unser i kein Zugriff mehr auf die DB zu bekommen bei einem Kunden.
Wie ich das öfters mache, habe ich Windows-Firewall überprüft und abgeschaltet.
Dann habe ich mittels test.udl die DB rausgesucht und auch gefunden.
Wenn ich jedoch einen Test NUR AUF DEN SERVER machen will, erscheint eben
---------------------------
Microsoft Datenverknüpfungsfehler
---------------------------
Fehler beim Testen der Verbindung durch einen Fehler beim Initialisieren des Providers. [DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Invalid Instance()).]Ungültige Verbindung.
---------------------------

Auf allen anderen Datenbanken kommt einfach der Fehler, dass kein Name/Passwort angegeben ist, aber dort bekomme ich wenigstens eine Verbindung, nur auf dem gewünschten Server natürlich nicht.

Weiter bin ich per Remote auf diesen Server und habe dort wieder Test.udl und auf sich selber gemacht, dort hat alles einwandfrei geklappt.

Da ich den Server auswählen kann, schliesse ich eigentlich ein Verbindungsfehler aus, oder hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da tun könnte?

Ach Provider ist "Microsoft OLE DB for SQL Server".



Hm Anmerkung am Rande: Das Problem kann natürlich daher kommen, dass ich keine DB eingegeben habe. Wenn ich versuche eine vom Dropdown auszuwählen, kommt folgendes:

---------------------------
Microsoft Datenverknüpfungsfehler
---------------------------
[DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Invalid Instance()).]Ungültige Verbindung.


----------

